# Probleme bei Datenbank-/Tabellen-Erstellung in Excel zum Export und Upload in eine My



## internet-andreas (6. Oktober 2004)

Probleme bei Datenbank-/Tabellen-Erstellung in Excel zum Export und Upload in eine MySQL-Datenbank

Hach, ich bin am Verzweifeln! Hiiiiiiilfeeeeee!

Eigentlich scheint es ganz einfach:

Ich möchte in Excel schön ein paar Daten aufbereiten, dann als Text mit Tabulatorentrennung abspeichern und anschliessend mit PhpMyAdmin online in eine vorhandene Tabelle einspielen.

Klappt auch alles ganz gut, wenn da nicht Excel an manchen Stellen verrückt spielen würde. Das Problem: In einzelnen Spalten der Tabelle wird Text eingegeben. Dieser ist unterschiedlich lang. Doch ab einer gewissen Länge, stellt Excel den Text nicht mehr als Text dar, sondern als ##### - der Text ist aber nach wie vor da, wie ein Klick auf das entsprechende Feld zeigt.

Doch beim Speichern als txt.Datei aus Excel heraus speichert der dann an diesen Stellen in der txt-Datei nicht den Text, sondern tatsächlich eine Reihe von #####-zeichen. Macht sich dann toll, wenn ich das in die Tabelle der online-SQL-Datenbank mit PHPMyAdmin hochlade, denn natürlich steht dann in der Tabelle #### und nicht der eigentliche Text.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das hinbekomme? Also, eigentlich muss es doch einen Weg geben, Excel zu zwingen, den eigentlichen Text abzuspeichern und nicht die doofen ###-zeichen? Alle Felder der Excel-Tabelle sind übrigens als "Text"-felder definiert, so dass es doch eigentlich funktionieren müsste. Aber warum tut es das nicht?

Danke für jede Hilfe!
Andreas


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaube ich habe die Lösung:

hab mal etwas rumprobiert mit meinem Excel und ein Feld, explizit als "Text" definiert akzeptiert maximal 256 Zeichen! Wenn du mehr Zeichen haben willst, dann nimm einfach "Standard". Da scheint die Grenze etwas höher zu liegen.

Warum Excel das so macht liegt wahrscheinlich an der üblichen "varchar-Grenze" von 255 (also 0-255 = 256 Zeichen) in einem Datenbankeintrag.


----------



## internet-andreas (15. Oktober 2004)

Besten DANK! Es scheint tatsächlich so zu funktionieren! Hach, bin ich froh!


----------

